# Yarn Shops in Wyoming and Colorado



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My husband and I are doing a road trip that will include stops in Jackson Hole and Laramie Wyoming as well as Boulder and Beaver Creek, Colorado. Any suggestions regarding yarn shops in those lovely areas? we will be there in about two weeks time. Thanks for your info.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, pop into knitmap and put your town's info in it, eh? It's stored here on forum and on the web.

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


patocenizo said:


> My husband and I are doing a road trip that will include stops in Jackson Hole and Laramie Wyoming as well as Boulder and Beaver Creek, Colorado. Any suggestions regarding yarn shops in those lovely areas? we will be there in about two weeks time. Thanks for your info.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Shuttles, Spindles and Skeins in Boulder would be a good one. They are a sponsor of knitting daily on PBS

http://www.shuttlesspindlesandskeins.com/

Also Gypsy wools. This is small shop tucked away in downtown Boulder. Nice stuff.

http://gypsywools.com/Gypsy_Wools/Welcome.html


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Two more for you. This one's in Frisco which is near Beaver Creek. I bought some great yarn there for shawls which only took two skeins. The colors were so nice I wanted some of each but had to limit myself to two colors. It was Fountain Hill Brushed Mohair. You got the shawl pattern free if you bought the yarn. Nice little shop.

http://www.whatsneedlingu.com/

Not sure if this one is still open. She was up for sale earlier this year. It's in Minturn which isn't far from Beaver Creek. Give her a call to double check. It's packed with great yarn and she was a very lovely lady. Bought a few patterns there. Don't blink or you will miss the shop Minturn isn't that big. It's right across from the river behind the restaurant.

Yarn Studio 
103 Williams Street, Minturn, CO 
(970) 949-7089


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Cowgirl Knits in Laramie. It's on Ivinson between 1st and 2nd streets. Great yarn, good selection and lots of patterns. You can sit and knit and have a cup of tea.


----------



## justsews (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a fun knit shop in Jackson Hole. It's called "Knit on Pearl"
My sister lives in Jackson Hole & we always make a stop at that shop when I am visiting. Don't have the exact address but (not surprisingly) it's on Pearl Street. Have fun!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Two more for you. This one's in Frisco which is near Beaver Creek. I bought some great yarn there for shawls which only took two skeins. The colors were so nice I wanted some of each but had to limit myself to two colors. It was Fountain Hill Brushed Mohair. You got the shawl pattern free if you bought the yarn. Nice little shop.
> 
> http://www.whatsneedlingu.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your info. I shal visit all of these plac es.


justsews said:


> There's a fun knit shop in Jackson Hole. It's called "Knit on Pearl"
> My sister lives in Jackson Hole & we always make a stop at that shop when I am visiting. Don't have the exact address but (not surprisingly) it's on Pearl Street. Have fun!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

ToniJean said:


> Cowgirl Knits in Laramie. It's on Ivinson between 1st and 2nd streets. Great yarn, good selection and lots of patterns. You can sit and knit and have a cup of tea.


Thanks i will look into it!


----------



## GotKnit (Aug 28, 2011)

I love Shuttles, Spindles and Skeins. They have a large variety of high quality yarns, from lace weight to bulky. They also have a large book and instruction selection. All their personnel are so pleasant and nice.

A short drive from the above shop is:
Mew Mew's Yarn Shop
2770 Dagny Way
Suite 108
Lafayette, CO 80026
Located in the Atlas Valley Shopping Center at 95 and Arapahoe Lafayette Co.
www.mewmewsyarnshop.com
Contact us at: 303-665-5591
Or: [email protected]

This store is smaller and has lovely, high quality, reasonably priced yarns. In the same shopping center is a burger place, Smash Burgers, in case you get hungery. A high quality hamburger if you like burgers.

There is also Lambspun in Fort Collins, CO. http://lambspun.com

I live in Longmont, CO. Welcome to Colorado. The aspen trees ought to be turning gold when you visit. Have a safe trip.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your information. I can't believe all my typos!! But then I usually get up at 4:00 am and begin typing sort of half asleep. 
Thanks again and I will let you know which ones I was able to get to.


----------



## Newstitchaday (Jun 11, 2011)

You have to visit My Sister Knits and Lambspun in Fort Collins, CO. It's on the way to Boulder from WY.

Also let us know when you're in town. We have a knitting group on Wednesday nights at a local brewery called Pints and Purls (Fort Collins is famous for micro brewery's). We love to meet and hang out with online friends!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to thank each and everyone of you that has responded to my inquiry however, our plans have taken a detour. Yesterday my husband found out that the MIR that was taken of his left shoulder showed a tear that requires surgery. "Rotator cuff" surgery is no fun so I will be home taking care of him and all will be well. I count our blessings that this can be repaired and although he will be in pain and discomfort I know it will get better. I know this because two years ago I had the same surgery and with physical therapy and a positive attitude one can conquer any inconvenience.
Thanks again and sometime soon we will make that trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bummer... Good Wishes for DH's surgery. DD had different shoulder op and still not right. Not fun but you are the voice of experience and know exactly what he needs to do and not do.... He won't be able to pull the wool over your eyes! I'm nursing/baby sitting DH after a surgery and I will be thinking of *you*. I'd send some extra patience, but I've used all mine up!!! Maybe you can catch up on knitting projects while supervising recovery...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bummer... Good Wishes for DH's surgery. DD had different shoulder op and still not right. Not fun but you are the voice of experience and know exactly what he needs to do and not do.... He won't be able to pull the wool over your eyes! I'm nursing/baby sitting DH after a surgery and I will be thinking of *you*. I'd send some extra patience, but I've used all mine up!!! Maybe you can catch up on knitting projects while supervising recovery...


While he is passed out on meds, I'll be knitting away.


----------

